# Question about bands



## Tomislav (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi everbody, i am bit new to this forum, maybe first in my country. I read many topics here, but when i am try to do my slingshot, i cant find most of answers that i am lookin for, so if you could help me.

I am making hunting slingshot, so it should kill kill rabbit, pheasant, etc.
And i dont know is speed better then power, or will strong rubber effect my aming.

My draw length is 80cm (30 inch), and i am not very strong guy, and i will use theraband gold.

my 1 question is, how long should I cut the tbg?
what is the best "narrowing of the rubber" (taper i think), 30 to 20 mm, or? i see jorge said 2.8 to 1.8.
and last should i use double or single bands on each side, this is more important for me?

I am asking for help beucase i think that many of you know this a lot better then me.

Thank you for helping me, and sorry for bad english.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Try Joergs band calculator, it is a good starting point. Most importantly, you need to know what ammo you will be using first. 12mm lead is a good choice for hunting these animals.

LINK


----------



## Tomislav (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you for helping me


----------

